# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Laserowa Korekcja wzroku - pytanie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Zapytam krótko i na temat o coś co mi nie daje spokoju. Posiadam raczej dość dużą wadę astygmatyzmu w jednym oku (dokładnie nie wiem jaka ale jest na tyle duża, że jestem w stanie przeczytać tylko duże napisy na sklepach). Drugie oko natomiast mam w zupełności zdrowe, żadnej wady nie ma. Naczytałem się w internecie dużo dobrych jak i złych rzeczy o laserowej korekcji wady wzroku. Teraz moje pytanie jest takie, czy w mojej sytuacji dobra decyzją byłoby zaryzykowanie laserowej korekcji tego jednego oka ? Drugie pytanie jest natomiast takie czy ewentualne niepowodzenie zabiegu wpłynie jakąś na moje ogólne widzenie czyli na te zdrowe oko ? Dodam, że juz od bardzo dawna nie nosiłem żadnych okularów ani soczewek a zabieg chcę wykonać w Eye Laser Center we Wrocławiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba musisz sprecyzować tą dość dużą wadę - bo dla jednych jest to 4d a dla innych 11. Różnica duża i znacząca jeśli chodzi o leczenie. 
Oczywiście jest to możliwe, że ma się jedno oko chore drugie zdrowe. Oczy tak na prawdę  działają osobno dopiero mózg łączy obrazy i tworzy 3D. Na pewno będziesz się musiał przyzwyczaić do nowego postrzegania świata ale na złe to Ci raczej nie wyjdzie  :Wink: .
Niepowodzenie po prostu ogranicz wybierając doświadczonego lekarza i dobry sprzęt, sprawdzoną metodę zabiegu.

----------


## FCBayern

( Piszę ja autor tematu, zarejestrowałem się na forum )
Byłem na badaniu kwalifikacyjnym i nie nadaje się do zabiegu bo mam za dużą wadę astygmatyzmu na 6,5 dioptrii a robią tylko do 6,0. Powiedzieli też, że jak chcę to mogę sobie ten zabieg zrobić ale raczej się nie opłaca bo wady mi nie zniwelują do zera a jedynie na tyle że na tablicy będę widział 3 linijki więcej a ostrość widzenia i tak się nie poprawi. Do tego dochodzi możliwość komplikacji podczas gojenia tak więc dałem sobie spokój, spróbuje ponownie za kilka lat jak będzie lepszy sprzęt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To może warto skonsultować się z inną kliniką? Która ma inny sprzęt? Ostatnio pojawiła się nowa metoda i można już robić zabieg osobom z cienką rogówką to może lada dzień zwiększy się spektrum wady.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rzeczywiście można poczekać, co chwila pojawiają się nowe metody.
Warto też sprawdzić inne kliniki, które zajmują się leczeniem niestandardowych wad (jak na przykład astygmatyzmu powyżej 6D). Można nawet telefonicznie (jeśli znasz swoje wyniki) dowiedzieć się, czy coś z tego będzie - np. w okolaserze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jeszcze wpadło mi do głowy - to może soczewka fakijna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A na czym to polega i gdzie ją robią?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Soczewki fakijne są doszczepiane do "przedniej komory oka" - między tęczówkę a rogówkę . Generalnie to dużo informacji znajdziesz w necie, a klinika która to robi to CMO LASER

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli taka soczewka kontaktowa ale na stałe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na stałe (choć można pewnie operacyjnie usunąć) i nie wypada  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jaki jest wszczepienia takiej soczewki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewnie chodziło Ci o koszt czy i czas?
Droższa jest od lasera, ale i szersze spektrum działania. Cena zależy od soczewki wszczepianej od 4,6 do 6 za oko (ale za to w cenie wszystkie badania i wizyty kontrolne). Czasowo - zabieg trwa tyle co korekcja  :Smile:  jakieś pół godzinki i oczy jak nowe. Moja wiedza na ten temat wynika z chęci wszczepienia sobie takich soczewek ale na razie jestem na etapie zbierania funduszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak z gojeniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pytasz o korekcję czy o soczewkę? Piszą, że jakiś tydzień (soczewka) więc nie jest źle a nawet powiedziałbym jest dobrze. Ale właśnie doczytałem, że najpierw robi się jedno oko a za jakiś czas (dwa tygodnie) drugie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chodzi mi o soczewkę, no to chyba trzeba liczyć miesiąc, bo jak najpierw jedno potem drugie to masakra :/ ale dla dobrego wzroku wszystko sie przeżyje..A gdzie to robią? w każdej klinice?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja słyszałam że robi to profesor Szaflik w Klinice CMO LASER.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy ktoś z was miał robioną korekcję wzroku w Centre de la vision? Słyszałem kilka pozytywnych opinii a jestem teraz na etapie wyboru odpowiedniej kliniki. Chciałbym jednak poznać opinię innych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Idź do Okolasera to sprawdzona klinika, teraz powstało dużo nowych, które nie wiadomo jaką mają jakość, jeżeli chodzi o sprzęt. Przede wszystkim patrz na lekarzy i na to ile klinka działa, warto też sprawdzić jaki mają laser i metody. Odradzam też korekcję tam gdzie kuszą grouponami, wiele osób miało z tym problemy. Jak juz szukasz to patrz na te sprawdzone, bo w końcu to oczy, jeżeli ci coś popsują to ciężko bedzie naprawic:/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem, najważniejszy jest wybór dobrego lekarza. Osobiście polecam dr Grabską-Liberek, bo jest bardzo dobrym specjalistą i ma ogromne doświadczenie.

----------


## Centredelavision

Drodzy Państwo oferujemy w swoich usługach m.in. laserową korekcję wzroku oraz chirurgiczne usuwanie zaćmy. Laserową korekcję wzroku prowadzimy metodami: PRK (Photorefractive keratectomy), LASEK (laser subephithelial keratomileusis) oraz FOTOKERATEKTOMIA TERAPEUTYCZNA (PTK – PhotoTherapeutic Keratectomy). Zachęcamy do odwiedzania naszej strony internetowej.

Obecnie posiadamy promocyjne ceny na powyższe zabiegi:

Chirurgiczne usunięcie zaćmy- 1999 zł 
Laserowa korekcja wzroku - 1499 zł / oko 

Zachęcamy do zapoznania się z ofertą naszego centrum!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tym to trzeba bardzo uwazac i czytac opinie w internecie, bo pozniej czlowiek ma zycie zwalone. Jest masa przypadkow, ze reklamuja na forach niby pacjenci, kusza a pozniej jak sie czyta w google, to ludzie sie skarza, ze maja błyski, mroczki itd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie nie koniecznie, ja sama jestem po korekcji i nic takiego nie mam. Są pacjenci, którzy mają powikłania po korekcji ale często przez to że nie dbali o siebie po i nie sotosowali się do zaleceń lekarza. Sam zabieg jest bezpieczny i nie ma się co bać  :Smile:  Lepiej uważać na kliniki które mają promocję i sporo obniżają cene, co może świadczymś o tym że na czymś musza oszczędzać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Akurat kto Ci uwierzy juz samo to ze napisales ze zabieg bezpieczny swiadczy ze niewiele o nim wiesz. Po 1) jest cala masa p/.wskazan a czesto nikt o tym nie informuje pacjentow, dodatkowo po zabiegu jak ma niby pacjent dbac jak od razu wychodzi i ma niby miec normalne widzenie? Dlatego tyle nieukow sie nabiera, dodatkowo sa rozne matody zazwyczaj stosowane sa najstarszymi i co za tym idzie maja najmniejsze koszty a pacjentow sie mami ze sa najdrozsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może powyższa opinia wynika z pozytywnych doświadczeń. Oczywiście zdarzają się czasami powikłania. Jedni pacjenci potrzebuje więcej czasu, aby wzrok się ustabilizował, u innych ten proces przechodzi szybciej. Tak samo z jest z gojeniem oka. Osobiście wiele wskazówek i informacji znalazłam na stronach klinik. A o to, czego nie znalazłam, pytałam na konsultacji, a że jestem bardzo dociekliwa, to tych pytań trochę się uzbierało. Lekarz na wszystko cierpliwie odpowiadał i dostałam dużo konkretnych informacji. Nie wyobrażam sobie, że ktoś tak z ulicy idzie na konsultacje, nie zapoznając się z tematem. Szczególnie, że dużo można znaleźć w internecie, m.in. filmiki dot. zabiegu. Jakby ktoś chciał udać się do naprawdę dobrego specjalisty, to polecam swojego lekarza - dr Grabska-Liberek. To nazwisko pojawiło się już wcześniej w tym wątku, więc mogę tylko potwierdzić pozytywną opinie o pani doktor.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja, zanim poszedłem na konsultacje, przez miesiąc studiowałem materiały w necie. Od nadmiaru wiadomości głowa mnie rozbolała  :Wink:  Na wizytę przygotowałem sobie listę z pytaniami, na które lekarz odpowiedział bez większego problemu. A zabieg udał się na szczęście. Przez pierwsze dni miałem problemy z oczami - łzawienie, światłowstręt i musiałem przez trzy dni poleżeć w spokoju w domu. Na szczęście w miarę szybko doszedłem do siebie i jest ok. A wszystko działo się na początku zeszłego roku  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To gdzie byłeś na tej korekcj? Jaką miałeś wadę? Miunusową, plusową? Jaka metoda? Opowiedz coś więcej...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałem wadę-3 i -3,5, a zbieg zrobiono mi metodą EBK, chyba najlepsza ze znanych technik. Trafiłem do dr Gadomskiej z Okolasera, tzn. sam ją wybrałem. Przeczytałem wiele pozytywnych informacji w necie plus znajomy znajomych miał wcześniej taki zabieg właśnie u pani doktor i bardzo polecał. Ja też polecam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlatego najlepiej czytac z roznych zrodel, i zbierac porzadne informacje. Net to teraz kopalnia wiedzy.

----------


## Ewa Gondela

Najlepszą metodą laserowe korekcji wzroku jest metoda Lentivu . Jestem jakieś pół roku po zabiegu i okres rekonwalescencji jest bardzo ale to bardzo krótki .Ja na nastepny dzień poszłam na spacer i byłam w stanie już normalnie funkcjonować . Zrobiłam sobie bez problemu makijaż  :Wink:

----------


## paprotka2

ja właśnie się wybieram na zabieg lentivu w Optegrze ale w Lublinie. Jestem już po badniah kwalifikacyjnych i szczrze to nie moge sie juz doczekać kiedy w koncu normalnie będę funkcjonowac bez okularów  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepszą metodą laserowe korekcji wzroku jest metoda Lentivu . Jestem jakieś pół roku po zabiegu i okres rekonwalescencji jest bardzo ale to bardzo krótki .Ja na nastepny dzień poszłam na spacer i byłam w stanie już normalnie funkcjonować . Zrobiłam sobie bez problemu makijaż


Hmmm, wyjaśnij "metoda lentivu" - przecież to nic innego jak korekcja laserem VisuMax + konieczne badania, już w samym manipulowaniu nazwami .... jest powód do zastanowienia, taki sam laser jest np. w Białymstoku, na Św. Rocha,
kadra lekarska bardziej utytuowana i 2 000 taniej ? 
Macie jakieś opinie na temat tej właśnie kliniki ? Z chęcią posłucham, wlaśnie rozważam, zbieram informacje.

----------


## miłosz

Mój mąż miał tam robiony zabieg relex smile, jest zachwycony efektami i podejściem personelu, już nie mówiąc że spędziliśmy 3 cudne dni w uroczym zakątku Polski  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, Mam poważna wadę wzroku - lewe oko ma -16 , a prawe -8. Jaka jest wstępnie najlepsza
 dla mnie klinika z laserowa korekta wzroku , najlepiej w Szczecinie (mieszkam w świnoujściu)  , ale w ostateczności może być dalej w Polsce może  okolaser?

----------


## Zigi

Ja bym szukała właśnie wśród tych za którymi stoi konkretne nazwisko, gdzie lekarz nie boi się firmować kliniki swoimi dokonaniami, prof. Szaflik, Dr Michnowski i inni, plus lata doświadczenia, z tego co wyczytałam to wcale nie jest tak, że maszyna robi swoje, doświadczeni i ilość operacji ma znaczenie.

----------


## Marta_Marta

Z własnych doświadczeń również mogę polecić dr Michnowskiego. Świetna atmosfera i zabieg bez zarzutu, jestem mega zadowolona.

----------


## Tadila

> Mój mąż miał tam robiony zabieg relex smile, jest zachwycony efektami i podejściem personelu, już nie mówiąc że spędziliśmy 3 cudne dni w uroczym zakątku Polski



Witam, ile czasu trwała rekonwalescencja po zabiegu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z własnych doświadczeń również mogę polecić dr Michnowskiego. Świetna atmosfera i zabieg bez zarzutu, jestem mega zadowolona.


Potwierdzam, bardzo fachowa obsługa personelu, nie czuliśmy się anonimowo, tylko czuliśmy z mężem ze jesteśmy w kameralnym towarzystwie, bo czuliśmy się swobodnie ale tez pewnie.

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

W takim razie pozostaje nam czekać na odpowiedź ze strony autora tematu na jaką klinikę oraz lekarza się zdecydował, mam nadzieję że wątek jest w dalszym ciągu aktualny  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mój mąż miał tam robiony zabieg relex smile, jest zachwycony efektami i podejściem personelu, już nie mówiąc że spędziliśmy 3 cudne dni w uroczym zakątku Polski



Potwierdzam, ja miałam podobna sytuacje, maż miał operacja na jaskrę a ja przez ten czas zwiedziłam Białystok- a i maz i ja byliśmy zadowoleni. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym szukała właśnie wśród tych za którymi stoi konkretne nazwisko, gdzie lekarz nie boi się firmować kliniki swoimi dokonaniami, prof. Szaflik, Dr Michnowski i inni, plus lata doświadczenia, z tego co wyczytałam to wcale nie jest tak, że maszyna robi swoje, doświadczeni i ilość operacji ma znaczenie.


Dokładnie, ja takim samym kryterium się kierowałam, bo jednak lata nauki mówią same za siebie i tez zdecydowałam się na zabieg w Klinice doktora Michnowskiego. Bo to lekarz z naprawdę dużym stażem i doświadczeniem.

----------


## Basmati88

Laserową korekcje wzroku można przeprowadzic w różnych klinikach. Wiadome. Ale z poleceń znajomych itd, wybrałam zabieg Lentivu w Optegrze w Łodzi. Trafiłam jeszcze na promocję na wizytę kwalifikacyjna za 149 zł .Normalnie kosztuje ona 299 zł. więc jest to różnica  :Wink:

----------


## okularnica

Najnowszą metodą jest femtolasik, robią nim korekcję na pewno w Spektrum we Wrocławiu, mi sporo osób polecało dr Ćwirko, który tam przeprowadza zabiegi. Fajnie, ze ta technologia tak poszła do przodu, daje szansę wielu osobom w końcu pożegnać się na stałe z okularami

----------


## Vicks

Ja jestem po laserowej korekcji wzroku w optegrze Rzeszowie. Dokładniej miałam zabieg lentivu, po którym mogłam już lecieć samolotem 3 dni po zabiegu  :Wink:

----------


## Ranja11

Miałam w Optegrze  zabieg laserowej korekcji wzroku. Ale nie Lentivu lecz Clearvu. mam skończone 40 lat i zrzucenie okularów było dosłownie moim marzeniem.  na szczęście się udało  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zabieg planowałam przed wakacjami, żeby lato spędzić już bez okularów. Bałam się, że przez wirus plany nie wypalą ale Optegra w Łodzi stanęła na wysokości zadania ???? Wizyta odbyła się w terminie. Wszelkie zasady bezpieczeństwo zachowane. Szczęśliwie jestem już po zabiegu. A klinikę polecam bo naprawdę dbają tam o pacjentów.

----------


## Patrycja888

Hejka, to widzę, ze tutaj miałaś zabieg A jaki dokładnie ? Bo u mnie był lentivu w Poznaniu.  :Wink:  Tez jestem po juz jakiś czas. Wreszcie nie nosze okularów, następnego dnia faktycznie mogłam pójść na spacer. A Ty jak się czułaś ?

----------


## Nemka

a u kogo w Poznaniu? bo ja miałam u Pana Grzeszkowiaka i jestem bardzo zadowolona! przygotował mnie do zabiegu doskonale, odpowiedział na każde pytanie i każdą wątpliwość. Jestem bardzo zadowolona ze mam to już za sobą!

----------


## Renatix

no on w Optegrze przyjmuje! też jestem zadowolona z niego - miałam okazję robić z końcem lipca korekcję wzroku i nawet na promocję się załapałam. A lekarz, bardzo dobry i cierpliwy. wszystko przed zabigiem doskonale wyjaśnione!

----------


## Amira

w Poznaniu także u niego byłam w Optegrze. w sierpniu robiłam zabieg i doskonale mnie przygotował, wyjaśnił kazdą wątpliwość i tym samym uspokoił. Bardzo jestem zadowolona z tego ze akurat na niego trafiłam! doskonały specjalista

----------


## Eszka

tak, ja także jestem zadowolona z Optegry w Poznaniu! moim zdaniem dobrze i dokładnie leczą i przygotowują do zabiegu! jestem bardzo zadowolona że taka klinika istnieje!

----------


## Miszka

> tak, ja także jestem zadowolona z Optegry w Poznaniu! moim zdaniem dobrze i dokładnie leczą i przygotowują do zabiegu! jestem bardzo zadowolona że taka klinika istnieje!


ja tam miałam zabieg akurat w Szczecinie robiony  :Wink:  przez panią dr Esterę Igras

----------


## Aneska

no dokładnie, ona jest bardzo dobra. Sama jestem po wizycie w Optegrze w Szczecinie i jestem zadowolona z tego jak to wszystko sprawnie i dokładnie przebiegło!

----------


## Dogis

W szczecinie? fakt ta klinika jest spoko i cieszę się ze trafiłam tam do nich pod opiekę bo jest dokładnie i dobrze! i bardzo pomagają! Optegra jest ok

----------


## Holiday

W Szczecinie jest bardzo dobry lekarz pani dr Estera Igras  :Wink:  Miałam tutaj zabieg Lentivu. Pełen  profesjonalizm i  miła atmosfera,

----------


## Nonnas

ja się bardzo cieszę z Optegry szczecińskiej. Bardzo dobrze i dokładnie pomogli i przede wszystkim pomogli mi wyleczyć wadę wzroku na stałe! a opieka rewelacyjna!

----------


## Oliwia3

Polecam Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej Spektrum gdzie bardzo dobrze wykonują laserową korekcję wzroku. U mnie było bez powikłań.

----------

